# To Much Fun



## Rsyk (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you ever been playing a game, and realized suddenly that there's one small, almost insignificant thing that makes you enjoy the game more than you normally would? I recently realized this, and then came up with a few more examples.

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance Two
-Inflicting charm on enemies and watching as they kill each other.

Dead Space
-Dismembering corpses to make sure they don't get up later.

Bioshock
-Killing people with telekinesis using ironic objects. (Cigarettes, Wine, The Bible, etc.)
-Wrench Abuse

Soul Caliber
-Yoshimitsu's completely useless Pogo Sword technique.

Anyone else find things like this in games?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Playing a charger in Left 4 Dead Versus. Hotel map on Dead Center.

Standing in a window, charging one person off the ledge, instantly killing them in a place they can't be defibbed, and incapping two others on the same ledge. Partner playing a hunter pounces the last one. GG.

Not even that hard to do. Wedge yourself between the bed and the wall near the ledge, inside the room. Survivors can't do anything to stop you unless they're smart enough to fake you out and make you charge off the ledge by yourself, or waste a molotov on you alone.

Can also be done on the docks the game starts on in The Parish but it's a lot harder and requires the survivors to be almost standing directly on top of each other and perfect timing.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 15, 2010)

Modern warfare2: throwing knives! Bouncing them off walls, making trick shots... It's like beer pong, WITH MORE KILLING!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 16, 2010)

Morrowind.  Summon-glitch, and the fact that you can literally carry enough booze in your home to get the whole of Vvardenfell drunk three times over.

Dead Rising.  You can carefully put down objects as well as throw them.  

Umbrella Chronicles / Darkside Chronicles:  You can break stuff.  Lots of stuff.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 16, 2010)

The dancing enemies in New Super Mario Bros. Wii. :3


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Ha Ha 

Oblivion: Killing Adoring Fan many ways


----------



## Torinir (Jan 16, 2010)

Haru-Wolf said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> Oblivion: Killing Adoring Fan many ways



That's almost a sport in itself.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

In Halo CE I got pretty much infinite satisfaction out of luring enemies into other groups of enemies or somehow getting them to kill themselves. You would think that after the 50th time of getting That Elite to jump into a group of flood and get mauled or fall off a bridge you would get bored, but this simply was not the case. I was able to put more time into the first Halo for little things like that (and the load glitches. Lest we forget the load glitches!) than I ever got out of the other too, they just were not as fun to mess around in.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Call of duty: modern warfare 2 - THE MULTIPLAYER! But it isn't so small.
Fallout 3 - V.A.T.S
Borderlands - Action skills


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 16, 2010)

Getting headshots in FPS's where the head literally blows off. (40th day, L4D/2, etc.)

In RTS games, like C&C RA2, finding the weakest, most inane vehicle/person and sending them in wave after wave to destroy the enemies. (Oh yeah, 90+ Tanya's coming to kick your ass)


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm...

I get some of these, I love them I do. Some examples that I can come up off the top of my head:

1) Tales of. Series: I go crazy whenever I watch Mystic Artes, Hi-Ougi or Blast Calibers...

2) Fallout 3: I find sick pleasure in dismembering enemies in Fallout 3. Namely the enemies that give me too much trouble in my modded game, upped in difficulty.

3) Any game where I can godmode legitimately for a brief moment. As in without cheats, some super mode, etc.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 16, 2010)

Half Life: Making the scientists walk into the tongues hanging down from the creatures on the ceiling.

I'm a bad person. :<


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 16, 2010)

resistance 2:going around invisable online and wackin them in there head  and cod5: nazi zombies


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 16, 2010)

Halo 3: Obliterating a banshee with a sticky grenade.

MW2: The sound effects of the throwing knife. There is nothing more satisfying than hearing that meaty thud of a throwing knife kill.

Timesplitters 2 and 3: Having 1 vs. 14 bot matches where all bots were girls and I was a monkey. (I had a better angle of "female observation" as a monkey)


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 16, 2010)

Morumotto said:


> Half Life: Making the scientists walk into the tongues hanging down from the creatures on the ceiling.
> 
> I'm a bad person. :<



Those are called Barnacles, not tongues.

Anyway, my own would be punching out the reporter in Mass Effect


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Mercenaries 2: Stealing cars, causing general mayhem that isn't as overdone as in GTA.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 16, 2010)

Soldier of Fortune 2: Multiplayer
- Throwing a knife as you get shot by another player, and killing them anyway because of the time it takes the knife to fly through the air.
- That hitting someone in the head still counts as a "Head*shot*"


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

Shoot them with knives.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 16, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Those are called Barnacles, not tongues.
> 
> Anyway, my own would be punching out the reporter in Mass Effect



"I'm sick of your snide insinuations!" *SHEPARD-PAWNCH!*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 16, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2.

The museum level where you can kill Shepard with every gun in the game.  c:  It's fun finding creative ways to kill him.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

GTA IV: Driving down a crowded sidewalk in an Infernus never gets old.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 16, 2010)

left 4 dead: making luis say "PILLS HERE!"
The orange box: listening to sentries in portal, scouts witty remarks In tf2 and SPY CRAB!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

cloning myself in oblivion oh and closing people in doors and pushing people off ledges and fighting an army of summoned deadra lords damn oblivion is epic!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 16, 2010)

GTA 4: ejecting the disk so I can put Saints Row 2 in.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep - Battle systems 8D


----------



## quayza (Jan 16, 2010)

Gears of war. Usin that chain saw.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 16, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> GTA 4: ejecting the disk so I can put Saints Row 2 in.



Saints Row 2 was fun and everything. But it really got old quicker then GTA4 did. Mostly because outside of going sandbox and doing the boring as hell subquests. The main storyline was the only thing to do. At least with GTA4 you have things like an interesting plotline and realistic gameplay.

Plus the PC version of GTA4 provides things like mods and a film maker so you can make Machinima.


----------



## Unicorpse (Jan 16, 2010)

RPGS where you can actually see the graphical difference in your character when you equip different armor/weapons.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 16, 2010)

Unicorpse said:


> RPGS where you can actually see the graphical difference in your character when you equip different armor/weapons.



Thats... every RPG after the PS2.


----------



## quayza (Jan 16, 2010)

Getting that final kill that wins the game. Watch the killcam.


----------



## Chak (Jan 16, 2010)

FarCry 2
-Sprinting around and sliding behind trees/rocks/bushes/etc. It's like being a bad ass action movie star!

The Legend of Zelda: OoT
-running into the middle of a group of grass things, and doing the spin move, trying to cut all of them in one swing
-cutting up the chickens till they spaz and start attacking, then try to survive as long as possible by rolling, jumping, etc.


Feels good man


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 17, 2010)

TF2: Blowing somebody into itty bitty pieces with stickies or a rocket.


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 17, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Those are called Barnacles, not tongues.
> 
> Anyway, my own would be punching out the reporter in Mass Effect


 Forgive me, I forgot what they were called. Tongue seemed descriptive enough to me


----------



## Ojikori (Jan 17, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Those are called Barnacles, not tongues.
> 
> Anyway, my own would be punching out the reporter in Mass Effect


 
She had it coming.

Gotta say though...he shoulda hit her harder and with more enthusiasm


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 17, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> realistic gameplay.



Oh boy, everything GTA wasn't before 4.

Breaking the mold isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask:

Riding Epona around Hyrule/Termina field. 

Just yes. The beautiful scenery, the bold music and the sound her hooves made as you galloped around. 
In OoT, I loved how there weren't too many enemies, but I would hunt Poes at night with my bow from horseback.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask:
> 
> Riding Epona around Hyrule/Termina field.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know, it always felt like the world was so huge.
Even after you found out that it wasn't, it was still like great just riding around.

I liked to just run around the forest temple, even though I beat it and everything, because I loved the music and crazy scenery. I went back and played it and I can't tell half of what I'm looking at. :C


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I liked to just run around the forest temple, even though I beat it and everything, because I loved the music and crazy scenery. I went back and played it and I can't tell half of what I'm looking at. :C



I remember the music! 
But... FUCK THAT PLACE WHERE AM I GOING WHAT THE HELL IS WITH ALL THE DEKU BABBAS--

I revisted Sacred Forest Meadow just outside the temple, though. The first thing that happens when you get there is A MASSIVE WOLFOS BURSTS OUT OF NOWHERE OGOD.
And you have that maze with the giants patrolling it.

...
I miss the 90's. ;__;


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask:
> 
> Riding Epona around Hyrule/Termina field.
> 
> ...



That actually does remind me of another fun thing; pretty much the same thing, except just riding Agro in Shadow of the Colossus. The beautiful scenery and the lack of music...wow.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That actually does remind me of another fun thing; pretty much the same thing, except just riding Agro in Shadow of the Colossus. The beautiful scenery and the lack of music...wow.



I neeeeed to get that game, damnit.

Also, I should probably finish Ico...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I remember the music!
> But... FUCK THAT PLACE WHERE AM I GOING WHAT THE HELL IS WITH ALL THE DEKU BABBAS--
> 
> I revisted Sacred Forest Meadow just outside the temple, though. The first thing that happens when you get there is A MASSIVE WOLFOS BURSTS OUT OF NOWHERE OGOD.
> ...



I really liked the little pseudo-Ice Temple thing in OoT, I wish it would've been a full thing.
Also I used to just chill out with the Zoras because the music was really relaxing and they were pretty cool dudes.

oh man
smb3 battle mode (dont be a fag and tell me that its just mb or jm, thanks) with friends
god
i will kill you
come here

and chrono trigger
eat the old guy's lunch
god, i must've ate that son of a bitch's lunch like forty times
i did not see the lunch's surprise ending coming
my god

:B

I saw my friends play that level Coin-1 thing in NSMB (you know, Level 1-1, except hitting ? blocks makes the entire world mutate and all the blocks spin, and there are holes you can't see in all the familiar areas; and picking up a solemn gold coin makes half the stage turn into clouds and blocks) and they were all high on mushrooms. And they were literally terrified/delighted and screaming at me and begging and pleading with me that it couldn't be real. That was fun.

Never played Shadow. I hear good things.
ICO was a lot of fun to watch, but I would never ever play it (too stressful).
Namely when she would leap at you and almost fall every time.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I neeeeed to get that game, damnit.
> 
> Also, I should probably finish Ico...



Yes you do.

And I neeeeed to get Ico. >_<


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> And I neeeeed to get Ico. >_<



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Look.
I understand being a completionist.
But it kind of loses its charm somewhat quickly.

but thats just me maybe

Bring someone along to help you through it. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Look.
> I understand being a completionist.
> But it kind of loses its charm somewhat quickly.
> ...



I'm going on recommendation. A friend recommended SotC some years back and I loved it, and she only recently got Ico, and has enjoyed it. I love games like that; for example, the four recent Prince of Persia games.

If rumors are true, then I might get Ico if they re-release it on Blu-Ray for the PS3 with SotC. We'll see.

I understand you though, but I don't have anyone to assist me unfortunately...at least nearby. :3


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 17, 2010)

Making pictures out of walls in Supcom.
Shooting nukes in a swastika shape in Supcom.

Nading hormagaunts as they charge you in DOW then watching your opponent ragequit.

Shrinking and enlarging npcs in Fallout 3.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 17, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2:
-shield blocking
-getting ppl stuck in corners
-flashbanging teammates
-Knife running
-being an a$$hole
-playing serious and getting first place every match, and at the same time pissing teammates off
-throwing airstrikes and supply drops off the map

Avatar
-pwning blue kittehs
-flamethrower the ground
-grenade spamming


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm going on recommendation. A friend recommended SotC some years back and I loved it, and she only recently got Ico, and has enjoyed it. I love games like that; for example, the four recent Prince of Persia games.
> 
> If rumors are true, then I might get Ico if they re-release it on Blu-Ray for the PS3 with SotC. We'll see.
> 
> I understand you though, but I don't have anyone to assist me unfortunately...at least nearby. :3



Yeah, we played through Ico before SotC came out, and it was a lot of fun watching people fuck up the puzzles but no so much fun playing them. It's not a bad game, its just really stressful. Its a really cool concept, though.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, we played through Ico before SotC came out, and it was a lot of fun watching people fuck up the puzzles but no so much fun playing them. It's not a bad game, its just really stressful. Its a really cool concept, though.



At the very least, I would like to play it, even if I don't have the motivation to beat it. You know, just to experience what it was like, similar to what I have been doing with the Soul Calibur series as of late.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> At the very least, I would like to play it, even if I don't have the motivation to beat it. You know, just to experience what it was like, similar to what I have been doing with the Soul Calibur series as of late.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


I don't have a PSone memory card, so I can't play older games, because I can't save them. Like Chrono Cross, or the old Final Fantasy titles. Loved Chrono Trigger though. Still haven't gotten all thirteen endings. Damn Lavos.

I've tried getting a PSOne emulator, but the downloading instructions are a mess, and I don't have the patience to do it all.

Also
Final Fantasy Two
-Having your teamates abuse themselves to level up faster.

Final Fantasy Four
-Walking around as a toad, and seeing how many cutscenes you can be a toad in.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm...The grenade launcher trick in Zelda: Link's Awakening was always inexplicably satisfying.  And there's always the Faceful of Yoda thing I endured in BF2.

One thing that I enjoy a lot is also in BF2: jsut taking the Imperial Lander and using is as a fighter killing tank of doom.  Li'l chunks of Rebels EVERYWHERE.  :3


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 18, 2010)

pikmin: the blue ones will attempt the save the other colors when they are drowning, once i discovered that i lost LOTS of pikmin because i was trying to see how many the blues would save out of a group of X-many.

also ditto on riding epona around, i used to just kill time by figuring out all the crap i could make her jump over <3
and in twilight princess i spent a lot of time staring at the white wolfose (ice wolves) i some how got one stuck so i was able to look at it moving around without it trying to kill me.

and animal crossing, i must like collection quests because i loved getting all the bugs and fish, and i played that game in REAL TIME i did not mess with the dates to make it go faster so it did litterally take a year since some are seasonal (such a nerd) it was such a vicory to finially get that fast dragonfly and a bee!


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 18, 2010)

Shooting people to death with the Rock-it-Launcher in Fallout 3, specifically with odd items. 

SUCK MONEY! *BLAMBLAMBLAMBLAM*

AND A FUCKING TEDDY BEAR! *BLAMBLAM*

AND A PIECE OF MY OWN FUCKING BRAIN! *BLAM*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank games: the Groovitron.


----------

